# Who Has The Tiniest Appaloosa Stallion out There?



## drk (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Everybody !!!!!

I was curious to see who has the smallast Appy stallion out there !!!!

Lets hear about them and PLEASE POST PICTURES

Diane


----------



## Cara (Aug 16, 2007)

we have a small blue roan appy stallion, i think he is 29 or 30 not sure,here is a head shot i dont have a full body shot yet sry!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 16, 2007)

i know Tommy and Dawn of Lost Spoke Ranch have a couple of pretty small appy stallions... GORGEOUS boys too!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 16, 2007)

maybe Tony (Little America's)has a small appy stallion?


----------



## hairicane (Aug 16, 2007)

I may not have the smallest appy stallion but I have a pretty small guy that is very special, to me anyway



: . He is registered at 29.5 inches and Im not sure he is even that tall. He is my Lucky Four Rebels Real McCoy and he is the only Appaloosa son of Sids Rebel. McCoy is well proportioned for being so small and has a long neck and a very pretty head. I am getting into driving more and more so really not a big fan of tiny minis. But that said I am thrilled to own McCoy and think he is all that and a bag of chips



: !!

Here he was in show shape just starting to color up appy.









And here are recent pix of him fat and happy here at home.
















McCoy has a little new son just born last month. He is a repeat breeding and his older brother had colored

up appy by 6 mths so we are hoping this new guy does too. Either way he is just lovely. Here he is just born.






Here is his older full brothers little spotted butt at 6 mth old.


----------



## SirenFarms (Aug 16, 2007)

i have a 29 inch appy stud. he has mottleing out the wazoo! but only like 7 spots lol


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2007)

We have several, but don't imagine that they are the smallest out there.

At 27.75", Little America's W. T. Question Mark  is our smallest appaloosa senior stallion at age 4.






Here is Little America's Silver Keepsake  who is 27.5" as a two year old:






The next is Little America's Kickapoo Joy Boy  who is a little under 28". He also is a two-year old.






Another, not as small, but still only 31", Little America's D. S. Whatadream.






Little America's Sterling Storm, another four year old is about 30", I think.






We have a couple more on hold that will make the list more than likely.


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Aug 17, 2007)

may i ask how tall the pintoloosa colt that came out of a orion son and daughter got?


----------



## horsehug (Aug 17, 2007)

Tony,

I just love seeing all your tiny appies and immediately thought of your Incredible when this topic was posted.

How tall do you think your MyOhMy will turn out? I just LOVE him!!

Susan O.


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 17, 2007)

Tony,

i love keepsake.




you can send him this way.(haha)


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2007)

shadowsmystictopaz said:


> may i ask how tall the pintoloosa colt that came out of a orion son and daughter got?


I forgot about him. He is probably 30.5". Need to get an updated picture of him.

>>i love keepsake.<<

I do too! I had him for sale for about a year and then thought, "If he were for sale somewhere else, I would probably try to buy him." So, WHY SELL HIM? LOL


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Aug 18, 2007)

Tony you know...I am searching for a tiny appy stallion for myself over here, thinking maybe you could spare ONE? LOL!! =)


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 18, 2007)

Tony said:


>


Tony,

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## SirenFarms (Aug 18, 2007)

i met keeosake at my last show, the family fiesta in San antonio, and he is the most gorgeous little guy! u just want to pick him up! if i hadnt bought my new gelding <----avatar i would have stalked keepsake


----------



## Viki (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is my MCC Feathers Touch, 29 7/8", 5 yr old stallion.........

http://tcminifamilyfarms.com/pics/Feather2.jpg

And 28", 15 yr old Heermanns Quiet Riot...........

http://tcminifamilyfarms.com/pics/Riot2_July07_Re.jpg

Viki

Sorry, couldnt get the picture thing to work!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Aug 18, 2007)

Hairicane...

McCoy is one handsome man! I have a couple of girls that would like to come over to visit for a little while!




:



:



:



:


----------



## hairicane (Aug 18, 2007)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hairicane...
> 
> McCoy is one handsome man! I have a couple of girls that would like to come over to visit for a little while!
> 
> ...



Well thank u Dreamweaver :bgrin !!! We love little McCoy too. And if he could get online Im sure he would be saying "GIRLS, visiting?? Oh yes!! When , When, When???" LOL :aktion033: He LOVES the ladies



:


----------



## drk (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice stallions out there.. Thanks for everyones pics.

*Tony*.... I have to say that I'd love to take your little guy JOY BOY home with me



:

Can I have him please... :bgrin

I just purchased two very small 2 year old fillies for future breeding and I'd love to find an under 28" black leopard stallion for them.

Here they are... The one on the left is 27.25" and the one on the right is 28.75"


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow Diane those girls are gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## drk (Aug 18, 2007)

MiniHoofBeats said:


> Wow Diane those girls are gorgeous! Congrats!!



Thanks, I just got them on Monday and they are like 2 little Angels and they are best friends.

They have heavy appy breeding top and bottom and their sire is *4W STARKEEPER * 29" Black Leopard

Here he is











*4W Starkeeper *

2000 AMHR National Champion Multi-Colored Stallion

2000 AMHA Top 10 Multi-Colored Stallions

2000 AMHA Top 10 Yearling Stallion - 28in and Under

2001 AMHR National Champion

Multi-Color Stallions/Geldings - A Division

2002 AMHA National Top Ten Multi Colored Stallions


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Aug 18, 2007)

Yep I thought that looked like Sky and American Idol! I really wanted to buy Sky but she was sold when I inquired =) Stinker LOL! Sky has the most gorgeous head for an appy and one so tiny. I would love to be on a waiting list for a foal from her!


----------



## drk (Aug 18, 2007)

MiniHoofBeats said:


> Yep I thought that looked like Sky and American Idol! I really wanted to buy Sky but she was sold when I inquired =) Stinker LOL! Sky has the most gorgeous head for an appy and one so tiny. I would love to be on a waiting list for a foal from her!


No Problem, I'll let you know when she is due to have her first foal






She does have a gorgeous Arab head on her, I was really taken by her head. Idol also has a nice tiny shaped head on her too but Shooter (Sky) has an exquisite head on her.

I'm really pleased with them both. I'm going to clip them up alittle for new photos for my site so I'll be sure to get a good head shot of Shooter.


----------



## jjnov (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a 28" Bay Blanket Stud, I would post pics but I dont know how too. Plus I may get some rude comments, as he was attacked by 3 dogs and has scars on his neck, and then his false nostrils collapsed, and his nose is not round anymore and his bite went off due to surgery.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Aug 20, 2007)

Golly, all 28" of him - to the withers- he probably stands around 27-271/2" "American"



: - he was a little fat in this pic, he might stand less if he were trimmed up a bit.


----------

